# Finally...



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...It's about time I had one of my own homie's posting on the same board with me! I'd like to personally give a shout out to one of my main mofo's, *doug spaulding!* Glad to have you over here, bud! Now sign in and get yer ass ta postin'!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, get to postin! It's been quiet around here these past few days.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

So quiet, it's almost eerie!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Dreamdemon (May 4, 2004)

so where is he? any yeah I agree it has been dead quiet around here 

Aaron


----------

